# Need a new cabinet



## apkcreations (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey guys I am setting up a new rig with following specs
i7 6700k
asus z170 pro gaming mb
seasonic 750w ps
asus gtx 960 graphics 4gb
g skill 16 gb 3200 mhx
nepton 240 cooler master


I was planning to buy a cooler master elite plus 431
but someone pointed out that since nepton 240m has dual radiator setup
Please suggest a new cabinet for upto 8k with a transparent side panel and some leds etc


----------



## kairon007 (Mar 5, 2016)

Edit: Guys I just bought a CM 690 III, it does nt have a transparent side panel, anywhere can I get it built?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

